# Alternative Milk products



## SephysManda

I'm against using soy products so here is my question: Instead of using soy milk, would rice milk or any nut milks work? This is in the case my future mice need more nutrition. I know from raising guinea pigs that sometimes babies and moms need bread with milk. I'm assuming it's the same with mice.


----------



## Megzilla

Use lactol to boost them- that what I use for mothers with babies or if i'm handraising. It's basically a formula milk for puppies and kittens. I just sprinkle some on their food and they go nuts! :lol:

I also give live feeder insects I normally use for my lizzards (cockroaches, crickets, locusts, mealworms, wax worms etc) to the mother/lactating females to help them with protein-I find it helps the babies grow chunky. But do your research on what to feed in what situation, eg crickets for adults (they can bite and can chew if the mice don't find them) locusts are 'kid friendly' and easy to find, waxworms are basically little fat pockets which I feed at winter or for a sick mouse recovering and needs to put on weight.

Just out of interest, why are you against soy products??


----------



## geordiesmice

My pregnant and nursing does get scrambled egg and all the pups are nice and plump I add a bit cows milk to the egg although cows milk has no nutritional value to a mouse.The litters I have at the moment look really healthy and so do the does which is important.


----------



## SarahC

soya bean production has a big environmental impact,deforestation,masses of pesticide,transporting it around the globe and there is also evidence to suggest that infant formula made from soya can affect ferility.


----------



## SarahY

Goats' milk is perfectly safe and much more nutritious than cows' milk to humans and mice. Lactol is awesome  I give the mice water bottles full of lactol, they go mad for it and the bottle is emptied surprisingly quickly!

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice

Where do you get lactol from and what kind you do you buy?I see you can get it for puppies do you get that one.


----------



## SarahY

They only do the one kind as far as I'm aware. It has a picture of a puppy and a kitten running through grass on the front. I buy it at my local pet shop.

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice

Im always open to try things and listen to the experienced fanciers thank you.


----------



## The secret garden

There are 2 types of lactol thats im aware of, one is the normal formula and the other is a gold version. Exactly the same just about 2% higher protein level.

I use lactol when i remember and i only sprinkle it on the food.


----------



## geordiesmice

ahh sprinkle it on food thats more info. It said to mix with warm water , it is quite expensive the larger tubs but I dont have lots of mice.You can buy it on ebay but easier getting it at the pet shop save on postage.Support your local shops


----------



## SarahY

> Support your local shops


Absolutely!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress

I remember reading somewhere that there's anecdotal evidence that the use of soy products raises the incidence of cancer in female mousies. I hadn't considered rice milk or goat's milk. I just bought some Isomil Soy based formula mix for the orphans I had to take care of, and my meeces just love it.


----------



## geordiesmice

Ive emailed a seller on ebay and they said the lactol is not suitable for mice just kittens and puppies


----------



## Megzilla

geordiesmice said:


> My pregnant and nursing does get scrambled egg and all the pups are nice and plump I add a bit cows milk to the egg although cows milk has no nutritional value to a mouse.The litters I have at the moment look really healthy and so do the does which is important.


From what i've read, cows milk causes diarrhea :S


----------



## WoodWitch

geordiesmice said:


> Ive emailed a seller on ebay and they said the lactol is not suitable for mice just kittens and puppies


Lots of us here breeders use lactol as additional nutrition for our mice. It's great and WE recommend it (I sprinkle it over their food too!)


----------



## geordiesmice

Not see any diarrhea


----------



## WoodWitch

No, no diarrhea, but then we are only talking giving a _little_ as a supplement, not as a full dietary switch.
xx


----------



## SephysManda

Megzilla said:


> Just out of interest, why are you against soy products??


For one, I am allergic to it and second, I've researched about it and it is really bad. It causes so many issues. It is insanely hard trying to find soy free food in both the human world and the animal world. I want my future mice to be completely soy free.


----------



## SephysManda

Does anyone know anything similar to Lactol that would work? I live in the U.S. and I don't want to import if I don't have to.


----------



## moustress

I'd take the word of you breeders on the safety of Lactol any day. It doesn't appear to be available locally. I wonder if there are any comparable products available in the US.

Here's a whey based milk substitute called Morning Moos
http://www.augasonfarms.com/File/View/3 ... 7394b5e8db

Here's the formula for Lactol
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/lactol-m ... ey-s-15418

It's clear to me that Lactol IS a superior products as it has no additives except for the vitamins and minerals


----------



## SarahC

SephysManda said:


> Does anyone know anything similar to Lactol that would work? I live in the U.S. and I don't want to import if I don't have to.


welpi is another brand.


----------



## Megzilla

Or if you can't get hold of it, go to your local vet and say you're hand rearing mice and need puppy and kitten formula- that's how I got introduced to it  It may be a bit more expensive, but then you can be sure that it's the right thing!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

The one to use is Sma FIRST MILK - for human babies. Try it and see. every other night i make up a pint or two, soak it into the bread and watch those adults retain cvondition whilst rearing large litters. about £7 for a large tin of powder, lasts ages.


----------



## geordiesmice

I got some lactol yesterday directions say one scoop per pint of water for puppies what measurement would i use for mice?Would I just use the puppy measurement.


----------



## WoodWitch

You can just sprinkle a pinch over their food instead of adding it to water.


----------



## geordiesmice

Thanks tratallen


----------

